# Emergency lighting install time



## windowsdown&cruze (Jul 22, 2013)

I was also wondering, has anyone tacken out their fog lights? id like to take them out so i can install my hide a way light in the housing.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Almost every trim piece along the floor on either side of the car are clipped on, and will pop off easily if you grasp an edge and pull upwards. As for the bottom half of the pillar for the seat belts, just grab it near the top and pull it inwards towards the car. If you need to remove your rear seats for easier access to run your wires to the rear windshield to keep them hidden, just follow the instructions in my Hot-To thread, here. Also if you remove the side trim panels in the trunk you can run wires under your rear seats, behind the trunk trim, and through one of the 6x9" holes in the rear deck for the upgraded Pioneer system.

As for the fog lamps, jack the front end of your car up, and along the front edge of the bottom of your bumper are a series of torx screws. Remove them, along with a couple trim clips, and then remove the small panel that extends from the under body engine shield to the front bumper edge. From there you can reach up and unscrew the fog lamp housing to install your lights.


----------



## boosted__cruze (Jun 25, 2013)

I also am a fire fighter and have lights on my car. As for my siren/light control, I have a remote system that is mounted under the rear deck in the trunk. Then then controller sits in the little triangle area just below the ebrake release button in the center console. Have 2 grille lights 2 dash lights and 1 rear deck light. When I run light systems in all of the vehicles I do, the best thing Ive found for power and ground wires is the 4 or 5 wire trailer wire rolls that are for trailers. The wires are already bonded together and make a nice clean install. And if your using led's its the perfect diameter for current×distance. Speaker is bolted to front bumper bar behind lower grille and I fabricated a special bracket for the grille lights. Heres a pic. (Dont pay attention to the damage lol **** deer) 

Sent from my beast GS4


----------



## windowsdown&cruze (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys, guess ill be pulling the new car apart later. Boosted ur lights look great i like the ones in the grill, i sadly can not have a siren in CT. I have always used trailer wire, like you said clean install and it the same price as reg wire around here. I put lights in at the top of the windshield last night so i just gota hide all the wiring and that's done.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Interesting I found this thread, firefighter here as well, just got my car Tuesday.

I pulled my old lights out of my Focus but have yet to put them in the new car as I only live about a block and a half from the station and rarely even turn the lights on.

I will post my setup once it's installed.


----------



## Brendan (Nov 9, 2013)

boosted__cruze said:


> I also am a fire fighter and have lights on my car. As for my siren/light control, I have a remote system that is mounted under the rear deck in the trunk. Then then controller sits in the little triangle area just below the ebrake release button in the center console. Have 2 grille lights 2 dash lights and 1 rear deck light. When I run light systems in all of the vehicles I do, the best thing Ive found for power and ground wires is the 4 or 5 wire trailer wire rolls that are for trailers. The wires are already bonded together and make a nice clean install. And if your using led's its the perfect diameter for current×distance. Speaker is bolted to front bumper bar behind lower grille and I fabricated a special bracket for the grille lights. Heres a pic. (Dont pay attention to the damage lol **** deer)
> 
> Sent from my beast GS4


Did the deer taste good at'least  hehe so i love that whip black on black lights blazing **** they gonna call you MadMax  sweet kit


----------



## laurawright (Apr 25, 2014)

I wanted to ask whether the blue forklift light is legal for any forklift vehicle?? Many people say that the blue lights can be used for emergency vehicles only and not for others.. Can anybody help me to come out of this?


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

What country are you in?

Because legislation differs...


----------

